# Rust removal: electrolysis or chemical?



## CanalboatJim (Oct 20, 2008)

I just got a batch of tools off of Craig's List that are badly in need of some serious rust removal. Does anyone have any suggestions about which method of rust removal is better? Consider the cost, ease of application, and the final result. One of the planes is a very old #4c and it deserves the best treatment possible.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Evaporust….


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Ditto echo…


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

electrolysis


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

You may go through LJ Dan's Blogs on this subject.

Sharad


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

look at Brit´s or Mafe´s blogs using hammerrite rustremoving gel
http://lumberjocks.com/Brit

http://lumberjocks.com/mafe

http://lumberjocks.com/David/blog/2191

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/28730

http://lumberjocks.com/Dennisgrosen/blog/21230

there is one more blog about using Citric Acid but I just can´t remember the name 
of the Lumber jock ..sorry

Dennis


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Jim…..This is kind of like a Ford Vs. Chevy topic. There are pluses and minuses for each process. The evaporust will be faster but in my opinion electrolysis will leave a better patina to the tool. My personal opinion is ti use electrolysis for as much of a tool as possible and leave the evaporust for the fasteners, the nuts and bolts. Electrolysis will corrode certain metals so be careful, aluminum, brass, bronze, etc. Good luck and have fun in the restoration


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

For a plane, it depends mainly on the state of the japanning and whether or not you plan to recoat it. I have used both, and as MedicKen suggests, I use it for the smaller pieces. If the japanning is in good shape, I just use Evaporust for the whole body.


----------



## Tomcat1066 (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used a bit of both, but just started using electrolysis. For what it's worth, I'm sold on electrolysis now. Of course, I've never used Evaporust (hadn't even heard of it until just now), so I might have to give that a try too.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done both. They both work extremely well. If I had a plane to restore and no electrolysis rig, I would get a gallon of Evaporust ($20 at Tractor Supply) simply because I'd only need to get that and a container to complete the job. Best bang for the buck.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Also, the level of rust on this plane is not that extensive. This one could honestly be cleaned up with a fine abrasive block.

Dennis, I've blogged Citric Acid….


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s Wayne for being the external harddisk for me 

Dennis


----------



## CanalboatJim (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of your help.You've given me a lot of food for thought. I think I will try the Evaporust on the #4c and the electrolysis on the others which are in worse condition.


----------

